# [ISPConfig3] SVN Repository



## Aya (24. Aug. 2010)

Hi,

ich hatte auf meinem alten Server ein SVN Server eingerichtet, in dem ich meine Projekte verwaltet habe. Waren ca. 5 Repositories.

Das ganze war via https://svn.domain.tld erreichbar.

Dazu gleich 2 Fragen:

1) Webmail und phpMyAdmin habe ich einfach in dem web-Verzeichnis von der Domain installiert. Ist das für ein SVN aber so sicher..? Es soll ja NIEMAND an die Daten können, aber wenn die im web-verzeichnis liegen...? Wie schütze ich die?

2) Wie funktionert das ganze mit https/ssl bei ISPConfig? Es gibt da zwar einen SSL-Tab in den Domain Einstellungen.. aber so ganz durchsteigen tu ich da nicht :/

Wär super wenn ihr mir da nochmal helfen könntet.

Danke~
Aya


----------



## Aya (25. Aug. 2010)

Spricht aus sicherheits technischen gründen was dagegen, wenn ich es so installiere wie hier:

http://www.howtoforge.com/debian_subversion_websvn

und einfach die Repositorys im web-verzeichnis erstelle?

Es darf halt auf keinen fall jemand über den Browser oder so einfach an die SourceCodes kommen..

Aya~


----------



## Till (26. Aug. 2010)

Im Webverzeichnis solltes Du die repositorys auf keinen Fall erstellen, ist meines Wissens auch garnicht notwendig. Du erstellst es einfach wie in diesem Howto beschrieben, dann legst Du eine webseite dafür in ispconfig an und fügst den "location" Teil in das apache direktiven Feld der webseite ein:


```
<Location />
				Options FollowSymLinks 
				AllowOverride None
				order allow,deny
				allow from all
				AuthType Basic
				AuthName "Subversion Repository"
				Require valid-user
				AuthUserFile /etc/apache2/dav_svn.passwd 
				<IfModule mod_php4.c>
					php_flag magic_quotes_gpc Off
					php_flag track_vars On
			    </IfModule>
			</Location>
```


----------

